# When do spoo puppies sleep through the night?



## Rusty

Well, Begley is 9 weeks old today, and he's been at home with us for six nights now. Overall, I think he's doing great! Only 3 housetraining accidents so far in total, with none the last two days as we all adapt to each other's schedules and my husband and I learn to read Begley's body language. Begley even started ringing the bell on the door last night to go out (it took him about two seconds to figure out he could also ring the bell to go out to play... now working on adjusting those expectations). 

For our nighttime routine, we've been letting him out the last thing before bed, about 10:00, and have so far scheduled 1:30-ish outside breaks overnight. We don't mind the 1:30 breaks, but would prefer to sleep through the night as soon as possible. When is a reasonable age to reasonably expect that Begley might sleep through the night? Or, when should we not schedule in the mid-night potty break, and give it a try to see if he makes it? I don't want to rush things and set us all up for failure, but I am a person who likes her sleep! I'd love to hear when your spoo puppies were first able to hold it through the night (~7.5 hours)? I've read everything from 8 or 9 weeks to not until 4 - 6 months, and don't know what to think.


----------



## sarahmurphy

I think I read a rough guide of 1 hour per month of age on the potty breaks. I tend to go to bed late (11 ish) , and my husband is up early (4 ish), and he got up at 1-2 am for a few months to potty outside... 
By 6 months, Spike could go from 11 pm to 6 am. 

sarah


----------



## Harrymummy

Every puppy is different so there is no hard and fast certainty. However the 1month = 1 hour, plus add an extra hour is a good guide. 

Harry is 6 months and brought him home at 11 weeks. The first few weeks were sleepless hell. Initially I had to wake up twice a night and sometimes three times a night. My nite security guard thought me a bit odd but got used to my regular nite walks with a tiny puppy. Over time it improved to one nite trip and now we can do roughly 6-7 hours. However am still tired as so I have pre bed time naps when he has a nap. Plus Sunday afternoon is a guaranteed afternoon siesta when he has his afternoon nap. 

Sorry if the news is less than what you want to hear but the pain now will result in benefits. Harry is crate trained and has not had an accidents in many many weeks. It's all paying off. So hang in there!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty

Thanks sarahmurphy and Harrymummy! Sounds like my husband and I should be ready for a while longer enjoying the mid-night potty breaks (and be grateful that we're only having to do one!). I'm still going to hope that he's one of those wonderful quick learners and wants to sleep all night sooner rather than later, but will mentally prepare for the other scenario. Here's hoping for some mild winter weather until Begley's settled in for sleeping all night!


----------



## TrinaBoo

Abby was 7 weeks when she came home and was sleeping through the night with no accidents in the crate. I think we were just really lucky though with her. If she does REALLY need to go then she will stand up in her crate and whine (maybe 2x month this happens if she has a upset tummy). I wish she felt the floor was as important as her crate....the brat! : ) Every puppy is so different! Hope you got a fast learner too. Begley sure is cute by the way.


----------



## Dusty Rose

I am a lazy trainer as far as night time house training. My dogs sleep with me at night and I've never had a puppy have an accident on the bed, or get me up during the night. The last puppy started at 5 weeks and the latest, the poodle, at 9 weeks.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

When Vegas was a puppy I was taking him out at 2am up until he was about 4 months. When I got Cairo I began loving sleep and made him sleep through the night, we had no issues and he was 3 months.


----------



## Lizzie

Hi! Our dog is a Mini Poodle, so I don't know if that makes any difference, but she had to get up twice per night the first week we had her. Then she was sleeping in a crate a few meters away from us. The second week I moved the crate next to our bed with the door open so I could reach in and pet her, and after we did that she slept right through the night and has done since. I think in our case the getting up was more due to her feeling lonely rather than having to go to the toilet, although she did go when we let her out. She is now 4 months old and sleeps in her open bed in the opposite end of our bedroom, and she's never had any accidents at night. I don't know if this helps at all, but I thought I'd share how we have done it. Good luck with your new puppy! He's a little stunner!


----------



## hunny518

I had Aria sleeping through the night by 12 weeks. I let her get me up once in the middle of the night at first but quickly began ignoring her cries because I didn't want her getting into the habit of getting up in the middle of te night. Once she realized I wasn't going to get up because she was crying she started sleeping through the night and we have had no problems since


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

My trainer suggests setting an alarm and getting your puppy used to ou only responding to the alarm and not their cries, and ecause dogs can't tell time you can start setting it an hr later every couple days and then eventually it will eliminate that middle of the night potty break


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy

Definitely ignore the whining!! I used to set the alarm. If bed at 10pm then wake up at say 1pm and 4pm. Or when older bed at 11pm and alarm at 3am and 7am. It's based on my time but my understanding roughly how long he can hold without discomfort or an accident. 

Care though. Accidents happen so you have to learn to distinguish between the usual attention whining and the in distress whine. The first time it happened I ignore for a long time and he pooed and was freaking out being in such close proximity with it. Another time he vomited. 

Also try to see or find the silver lining in the early wake up. For me, am doing early morning yoga whilst he has breakfast. Rather be in bed but this my reality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty

*Update on our sleeping*

Begley had his second set of vaccinations on Tuesday, and while chatting with our vet she said that he should be able to sleep most of the night at his age (10 weeks), and that we should stop initiating the 2:00 am potty breaks, lest we want to be doing 2 am breaks for the next 15 years. So, that night we tried it, and Begley was a total brat and was trying to chew everything for over an hour, until we went outside at 3:30 and he settled down when we came back in. The night after (last night), we made sure he had lots and lots of exercise in the evening, just in case the night before was a case of excess energy and boredom, and he slept quietly from 10:30 pm until 5:00 am! Since we normally get up at 5:30 am on workdays anyway, I thought that was pretty good. We'd like to stretch out that period over the next few months, but hopefully this sleeping pattern is the start of a good trend!


----------



## Lizzie

That's lovely to hear! I think you just need to find your way together and I'm sure that he'll soon adapt into a sleeping pattern that suits you


----------



## Arcticfox

Tesla came home at 14 weeks, and slept through the night from day one. For the first two nights though, I got up and took her out at 2am anyways, just in case. She didn't do anything in the late night potty run though, just acted slow and sleepy. I guess I got lucky with a puppy that loved sleep as much as I did. She lets me sleep in on weekends till 10 now (and once in a while later).


----------



## Lou

I got Lou when she was 3 months old, never cried and slept through the night no problem, even when i sleep in an extra hour or so... I was soooo surprised! All i had to say the first day was "its ok...lay down" with soft calming voice and she went to sleep in her crate, but about not having to potty i have no idea how she didnt have to go..,
Ps. I took her out to potty right before bed time


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JagsMom

At 3+ mos I was still getting up during the night to take Jagger outside--pouring rain, wind and all! It wasn't until he was 4 mos that he actually slept through the night, probably from around 11 pm until 6 or 7 a.m. I'm sure each pup is different. Jag wasn't completely potty-trained until about 4 mos, oh my gosh, so not fun


----------



## meredian

We got Wade at 8 weeks and the first week we let him out every night in the middle of the night. After that we stopped and he has slept through the night every night since.

Are you keeping the dog in a crate in your room? We found that putting the crate in a place where Wade could see us while we slept helped enormously. 

At this point Wade is sleeping on the floor in our room (without crate) and has never had an accident. We wake up between 6:30 and 7 and let him out, and if it's a weekend and we want to sleep in, we bring him into bed with us and he goes back to sleep. 

Good luck! Those first few weeks can be stressful, but it gets better!


----------



## Fbkathleen

Enzo was amazing as he slept through the night right from the beginning at 8 weeks. Even more incredible was the fact that at that time I had to set the alarm for 2am to give my daughter medicine. He woke, looked at me, and I was so tired. I thought I would regret it but I fell back asleep and he did not get up until 6:30. My suggestion is to just see what happens. You don't have that much to lose and if he doesn't pee or wake you, you will be so glad you tried. Even now he will sleep quietly until I indicate I am up for good.


----------



## Rusty

*Update at nearly 5 months*

Just thought I'd update our sleeping situation as Begley's nearly 5 months old, and thank everyone for sharing their experiences! We first tried sleeping through the night with Begley when he was about 10 weeks old, starting off by staying up until 10:30 for his last outside break and getting up early at 5:30 for his first morning break. We were and still are picking up his water at about 7:30 in the evening. It didn't take long for him to be okay with that, we just had to be aware because sometimes he was a bit squirmy at night but was just shifting around. We've had some bouts of GI problems that necessitated some middle of the night trips, but it's very, very clear that he needs to go out in those circumstances. Begley's slept on the bed with us right from the day he came home, so one of the advantages to that is it's easy for us to notice if he's moving around.

Now, at about 4.5 months old, we can go from 9:30 at night until 7:30 or 8:00 the next morning (at least on weekends, when we have the option of sleeping in). It's great! 

Now if we could only master loose leash walking as quickly...


----------



## Lene

I got Storm at 12 weeks, and he slept through the night from day one...

He's still not all that reliable in the house, when not crated, but I'm starting to learn his body language...


----------

